# Texture mud through an airless?



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

Hey guys. Ive been kicking around trying to spray texture with one of my airless. And yes I know they sell pumps that are just for that but I don't have one of those. I sell quite a bit of knock down around here when the walls are especially nasty. Ive got one that is 1.25gpm and one that's about 2gpm. I know they're big enough I just dunno how hard its gonna be on the machine. I'd like to hear what you guys think or if anyone has ever done it. 
Thanks.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Unless you have an upgraded pump, don't do it. You don't necessarily need a new unit, just a different pump.

You'll also need to have a compressor or a different type of gun attachment, to do knock-down. This is in addition to the pump upgrade. 

It'll save you time and money. 

And whatever you do, don't run hot mud through it.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

I did a response to another thread that shows some photos. Not of knock-down, but might give you an idea if you've never seen it. 

http://www.painttalk.com/f6/need-production-rates-skim-coating-52858/#post1004281


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Bad idea. Go rent a texture machine or hook a hopper up to a compressor that can push mud. The product is too heavy for a standard paint sprayer. I think you're just asking for problems with that one...


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

I have a hopper already that I use. I just don't know why it wouldn't work if I pull all the filters and be thorough when I clean it out. Ive sprayed elastomerics, block fillers, and USG tuff hide which is about the same thickness as the mud I use for knock down.


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

The Cutting Edge said:


> I have a hopper already that I use. I just don't know why it wouldn't work if I pull all the filters and be thorough when I clean it out. Ive sprayed elastomerics, block fillers, and USG tuff hide which is about the same thickness as the mud I use for knock down.


Then just do it. You have people saying no with warnings and you are still saying "I don't know why it wouldn't work"

Want someone to say "YEAH IT WILL WORK WITH NO ISSUES!"? Then I'll be that guy. 

I spray mud through my airless paint sprayers all the time. Go for it.



EDIT: Yeah I know I'm coming off as an ass here. But sounds like you already made up your mind.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Lolololol!!!


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Huh...I just checked out that thread. Looks interesting that's for sure . I'm wondering how it finishes...excel wasn't impressed. But if proper surface prep was done then maybe it's not a horrible idea? I'd go rent a pump from HD and use their pump for a guinea pig before I use one of mine, that's for sure..


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't get it. I mean I can see spraying thinned mud airless, especially if you have a big pump. But how in the world are you going to get it to break up into blobs that can be knocked down? Had to imagine how that could be done without air at the tip like with a hopper.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> I don't get it. I mean I can see spraying thinned mud airless, especially if you have a big pump. But how in the world are you going to get it to break up into blobs that can be knocked down? Had to imagine how that could be done without air at the tip like with a hopper.


It can't be done without air. I've seen some nozzles that can force the mud out a certain way, but to do knock down you need air.

The other possibility is to spray it and skip trowel it. But I think you'd lose control and put out too much material to do it.


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

Romanski said:


> Then just do it. You have people saying no with warnings and you are still saying "I don't know why it wouldn't work"
> 
> Want someone to say "YEAH IT WILL WORK WITH NO ISSUES!"? Then I'll be that guy.
> 
> ...


I probably should re read the rules again but yes you do come off as an ASS just like you said. Nobody is saying why. Just saying omg don't do it. Except Jmay who makes an excellent point. I'm not just gonna go run some mud through my best freakin sprayer. I had a question and I posted it. Thanks again for giving me your vast knowledge on the subject.


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> I don't get it. I mean I can see spraying thinned mud airless, especially if you have a big pump. But how in the world are you going to get it to break up into blobs that can be knocked down? Had to imagine how that could be done without air at the tip like with a hopper.


That's a good point id thought about before that I should have put in the posting. I'm pretty sure it would pump it but I doubt I could get the splatter I need for knock down. It would probably just spray an even pattern of mud.
I had a super old Greco eh333 that wasn't worth much I thought id try it in but the hydraulic pump went out of it a cpl months ago. Right now I'm airless rich. I can't walk through the garage without tripping over 2 or 3 but I don't think ill try it just because I don't think it'll splatter the mud like you said. Thanks.


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

woodcoyote said:


> It can't be done without air. I've seen some nozzles that can force the mud out a certain way, but to do knock down you need air.
> 
> The other possibility is to spray it and skip trowel it. But I think you'd lose control and put out too much material to do it.


Thanks Coyote. If I've gotta get into skip trowel and all that it sure wouldn't be cost effective. I'll just use my hopper. Ive never seen them but I wander if anyone sells just the air assist tip that would just screw onto a gun. I tried to find one a while back but couldn't find one and just gave up on it.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

The Cutting Edge said:


> Hey guys. Ive been kicking around trying to spray texture with one of my airless. And yes I know they sell pumps that are just for that but I don't have one of those. I sell quite a bit of knock down around here when the walls are especially nasty. Ive got one that is 1.25gpm and one that's about 2gpm. I know they're big enough I just dunno how hard its gonna be on the machine. I'd like to hear what you guys think or if anyone has ever done it. Thanks.





Jmayspaint said:


> I don't get it. I mean I can see spraying thinned mud airless, especially if you have a big pump. But how in the world are you going to get it to break up into blobs that can be knocked down? Had to imagine how that could be done without air at the tip like with a hopper.


The other thread
That's the opposite scenario right? We are smoothing out the textured walls and using a airless on that one. Is what I thought anyhow cause yeh the airless is Kool with that but to make the texture? Hopper and air. The airless is gonna be more smooth than you'd want I'd think. But if u really wanted to push the issue and you know come up with a unique pattern, the mud coming out of the tip with a airless. It is gonna finger, so? Don't lay it on heavy and kinda random it around in fast circles? You'll make something that looks kinda knocked downed. It will be unique,. Haha.


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

Think ill just sell less knock down for ceilings and start spraying the mud on and doing stomp texture.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Or you could invest in a texture machine and texture whatever you want in whatever pattern you want and not worry about it. Sell a few jobs and it'll pay for itself. Look around online or at a local pawn shop or something if the upfront $ is an issue...


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

And I hate to say it but Romanski was not only funny. But right imo. If ya already made up your mind then just do it and let us know what ya figured out. There's a reason why they make a different set up for texture than what we use for paint...just sayin.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't think a hopper gun is expensive. Relatively. 
A air compressor it's nice to have around anyhow. Then some lines, that's it.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I've only done this with a hopper gun a few times and that was several years ago. You have to have a decent size compressor to keep up don't you?


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Wal-Boar...Hopper-Gun-with-3-Spray-Tips-52-020/100660219

That gun is good enuff. Now you just need a second hand even compressor


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-4-gal-Wheeled-Stack-Tank-Compressor-H1504ST2/203287685

I think this one is coming in at the bare minimum. PSI and CFM. Just barely there from the specs.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

So some hose and brand new ur less the $300. That's it.


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

I have a goldblatt hopper and the compressor that is goldblatt as well but I never use them. Wagner makes one with the motor on the unit itself. That's the one I always use. They're only about $120 I think. I can get the job done just fine with what I have now. I sure do get tired of holding that hopper full of mud all day. Was just looking for an easier way without dropping 5 grand on a mark 5 or something. I have a job coming up that all the acoustic has to be removed and texture all the ceiling, paint the trim, walls, doors, etc. Well I can scrape the popcorn and do a knock down on it and it looks ok but you can still see some of the old popcorn texture through it. So that means I'm gonna be standing there with a drywall power sander above my head all day.:no: If I could just spray the mixed mud through my big airless I could put a stomp texture on it and I don't think you'd be able to see the old stuff through it. I'd have to do a bedroom to see for sure. I could totally do away with sanding it down that way.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

The Cutting Edge said:


> I have a goldblatt hopper and the compressor that is goldblatt as well but I never use them. Wagner makes one with the motor on the unit itself. That's the one I always use. They're only about $120 I think. I can get the job done just fine with what I have now. I sure do get tired of holding that hopper full of mud all day. Was just looking for an easier way without dropping 5 grand on a mark 5 or something. I have a job coming up that all the acoustic has to be removed and texture all the ceiling, paint the trim, walls, doors, etc. Well I can scrape the popcorn and do a knock down on it and it looks ok but you can still see some of the old popcorn texture through it. So that means I'm gonna be standing there with a drywall power sander above my head all day.:no: If I could just spray the mixed mud through my big airless I could put a stomp texture on it and I don't think you'd be able to see the old stuff through it. I'd have to do a bedroom to see for sure. I could totally do away with sanding it down that way.


If you wet the popcorn, let it soak in for 10 minutes, wet it again,then scrape, you shouldn't have any popcorn left to worry about having to hide over. Right? Not trying to be a smart aleck, but...???


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

Yes and no. Its a 3 story home. 2 floors the popcorn has been painted. 1 floor isn't. Wetting it works great when its not been painted.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

https://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai.../www.tapingtools.com/Graco-TexSpray-1250.html

I used to have the cheap one, worked great. Had to downsize (no garage) and get rid of a bunch of tools and got rid of it a few years ago. Wish I hadnt. Sure was handy.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Haven't read the posts in detail to determine if this has been mentioned, but hope you've had that popcorn texture tested if you're planning on sanding.


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

RH said:


> Haven't read the posts in detail to determine if this has been mentioned, but hope you've had that popcorn texture tested if you're planning on sanding.


It hasn't been mentioned yet but yes that's the 1st thing I did.


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

Here's the reason you can't use a regular airless to spray mud. It will work for a few jobs. But you start putting a lot of pressure on the motor. Packing start going out every job. Why motor starts dying off is because there is a air void from bottom of bucket to the lower ball valve (pickup tube). On a mark 4/5 or 1200sf, the ball valve is at the bottom of the machine. Gravity does most of the work. You need a 3/8"hose, most sprayers have 1/4" hose. The internal ports of the big rigs are bored out bigger to allow flow. The piston rod is twice as long for half the strokes. Then you need a special gun. Your gun has a mostly 90 degree angle, texture guns are more 120 degree for less restriction. Them you need a special adapter at end of gun that uses air to break up for texture. Otherwise your spraying a skim coat.

If you truly want to diversify your business. Next time you are looking at buying a Graco 695 and larger. Look at a Titan 1200sf. Very close in price to a 695. 

A 1200sf will:
Spray paint
Spray block fillers
Skim coat walls with mud
Spray orange peel and knockdown textures (not acoustic)
Spray thermal and ignition barriers over foam
Spray air barriers on exteriors of buildings
Run aplatech tools for automatic taping.

If it's just knockdown, hopper gun and compressor, you can get all in one unit from Marshalltown, or upgrade to a Graco 900 if you don't want to hoist the hopper in the air.


----------



## Avalanche623 (Jan 18, 2021)

I've herd of using a 621 backwards


----------



## Avalanche623 (Jan 18, 2021)

But must start back like 6 feet


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

6 year old thread, ugh.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2018)

woodcoyote said:


> I did a response to another thread that shows some photos. Not of knock-down, but might give you an idea if you've never seen it.
> 
> Need production rates for skim coating


I’ve seen this done several times with a 695 graco 
But it’s generally done on level 4-5 smooth wall
Looks great !!! If the person knows what they are doing


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

You need a bigger pump, I think. I was looking into spraying Tuff Hide and in the data sheet it recommends a pump that can do at least 1gpm with a 031 tip. I don't know if my Titan 840 can do it.

Specifically, they recommend a Graco Mark V. That's like a $10000 pump.


----------



## Susankipp (Dec 11, 2021)

The Cutting Edge said:


> Hey guys. Ive been kicking around trying to spray texture with one of my airless. And yes I know they sell pumps that are just for that but I don't have one of those. I sell quite a bit of knock down around here when the walls are especially nasty. Ive got one that is 1.25gpm and one that's about 2gpm. I know they're big enough I just dunno how hard its gonna be on the machine. I'd like to hear what you guys think or if anyone has ever done it.
> Thanks.


----------

